# Darn all the Pixelation on Football games



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

On Every game i've tried watching today on my Local ABC Channel or on ESPN or ESPN 2 the Pixelation is out of control. The Play will start and all of a sudden the Screen will Freeze for a second or two and that is Sooooo Frustrating. Who can I write to at DirecTv to express my displeasure. This is getting to be a bunch of BULL$*it!!!!!!


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I'm sorry for the Cussing. But this is not what I'm paying $10 a month extra for to get HD Service!!


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

Msguy said:


> On Every game i've tried watching today on my Local ABC Channel or on ESPN or ESPN 2 the Pixelation is out of control. The Play will start and all of a sudden the Screen will Freeze for a second or two and that is Sooooo Frustrating. Who can I write to at DirecTv to express my displeasure. This is getting to be a bunch of BULL$*it!!!!!!


Might need you dish realigned. Not having the same problems, as I am also a D* subscriber. Are you watching channels, 206 & 209? If so switch to their MPEG-2 equivalent 72 & 73, do you still have bad pixelation?

I've just recently had pixelation problems with my MPEG-4 channels. I have the 'protection plan' and someone came out yesterday and realigned my dish and all is well.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

vgsantiago said:


> Might need you dish realigned. Not having the same problems, as I am also a D* subscriber. Are you watching channels, 206 & 209? If so switch to their MPEG-2 equivalent 72 & 73, do you still have bad pixelation?
> 
> I've just recently had pixelation problems with my MPEG-4 channels. I have the 'protection plan' and someone came out yesterday and realigned my dish and all is well.


No!! I have great reception my dish is aligned. I get 100% Reception when i check my reception. It happens whenever there is a game on. And it never happens on any of my movie channels. It also does it for FOX Saturday Baseball games every gosh darn saturday on the HD Feed. I can go all week long and never see it. But when the weekend comes Low and Behold this crap starts. Yes I watch 206 and 209 also. it doesn't do it all the time but it does it enough to where it's too noticable.


----------



## Norm (Jul 18, 2008)

It seems to only be happening on ABC for me I was recording the Clemson/Alabama game on ABC and the Illiinos/Missouri game on ESPN and then switching between the two. On the ESPN recording no problems with 30 sec bump on ABC when I try to bump it would freeze up both during bumps and normal playback. I also saw the pixelization on ABC and I thiink that is what is causing the problem. This was happening on both HR21's so I know it is not a problem there and like Msguy signal strength is great.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I can watch shows on my local channels all week long. Then when the weekend gets here i can watch a game on the network like FOX or ABC and It Never Fails. The Freezing of the screen starts, the Pixelation starts. Every Week. I am seriously beginning to believe DirecTv is doing that crap. I love DirecTv but I wish they'd stop the Screen from Freezing and Pixelating or whatever it is that they do when games are on so they'd be shown smoothly.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I presume these are your HD locals through DirecTV.

Can you get them OTA?

OTA HD picture is always better than through satellite.

Does DirecTV have a picture quality email line?


----------



## Norm (Jul 18, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> I presume these are your HD locals through DirecTV.
> 
> Can you get them OTA?
> 
> ...


Yes these are my locals. OTA won't work for me I am about 80 miles away


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

But north Florida is all flat. What's your Zip and what locals are you trying to get ?


----------



## Norm (Jul 18, 2008)

scooper said:


> But north Florida is all flat. What's your Zip and what locals are you trying to get ?


Not all flat plus I live in the woods on 4.5 heavily treed acres I can bearly get cellphone signal except in the winter when all the leaves fall off the trees. There are locals about 30 miles away in Gainesville but I can't even get those due to the trees.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Norm said:


> Not all flat plus I live in the woods on 4.5 heavily treed acres I can bearly get cellphone signal except in the winter when all the leaves fall off the trees. There are locals about 30 miles away in Gainesville but I can't even get those due to the trees.


Trees are not the problem. Cellphone coverage has nothing to do with TV signals.

Forget everything that you think you know and start over.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

I'm 60 miles from the Dallas broadcast towers and can pick up their signals with a 2 bay bow tie UHF antenna. I use a Channel Master 4228 8bay for my real reception antenna but don't count the Digital Broadcasts out because of ANALOG experience. At 30 miles from Gainsville you should have some signal. Go to www.antennaweb.org and www.tvfool.com and see what you may be able to receive.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm 22 miles from most of my stations (also in a hole in a forest), but there are a couple stations that are close to 40 miles that I can receive. Go to www.antennaweb.org and www.tvfool.com and see what you may be able to receive. IMO - tvfool is better.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Also, when you see the picture freeze or pixellate, hit replay a few times and see if it skips in the same spot on the second time through. I've found on my DVRs, they both glitch on high motion 720p video playback (live or recorded), but the same spot plays fine the second time. That tells me there is a software bug that hasn't been fixed yet. If it does screw up twice in the same place, its the source as you suspect. BTW, attenuation from trees at UHF is negligable. An outdoor antenna and a channel master 7777 preamp will pull in Gainsville. I'm getting a low power digital at 25 miles on the other side of a ridge that's 100' higher than my house, with signals in the 90's...Without the amp, it barely flashes off the "no signal on tuner" message.


----------

